# emergeing phpBB - can't unmask[SOLVED]

## trondert

I am curently trying to emerge phpBB, I have added it to the 

   /etc/portage/package.unmask

 *Quote:*   

> www-apps/phpBB
> 
> 

 

But when i try to emerge again, it gives this:

 *Quote:*   

> Calculating dependencies
> 
> !!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "phpBB" have been masked.
> 
> !!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:
> ...

 

So just to check if i have the file wrong, i try to change what i put in package.unmask. Then it gives an aditional error msg at the beginning of the previous one.

Whats going on? Checked the handbook, and i have done just what it said; added it to package.unmask.

Im kinda lost here now, gone thru the forums, but can't find anything....

TrondertLast edited by trondert on Sun Oct 23, 2005 2:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dgaffuri

You've to add

```
www-apps/phpBB ~x86
```

to package.keywords too. Besides beeing masked it's marked unstable.

----------

## trondert

Whoha!!

thx for the quick and correct reply  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Carlo

 *trondert wrote:*   

> # Aaron Walker <ka0ttic@gentoo.org> (30 Jun 2005)
> 
> # Masked due to constant security bugs.

 

Can it be made more clear that you shouldn't use it?!

----------

## wjholden

phpBB is no longer supported in Portage.  I remember seeing an explaination on planet.gentoo.org some time ago, but I cannot find it now.  You're better off installing it manually anyways.

----------

## Nijinski

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *trondert wrote:*   # Aaron Walker <ka0ttic@gentoo.org> (30 Jun 2005)
> 
> # Masked due to constant security bugs. 
> 
> Can it be made more clear that you shouldn't use it?!

 

Odd to see that the users aren't allowed the convenience of using it through portage yet the official forum that you are posting this recommendation in is running it.

I assume this is due to change soon ?

----------

## wjholden

 *Nijinski wrote:*   

>  *Carlo wrote:*    *trondert wrote:*   # Aaron Walker <ka0ttic@gentoo.org> (30 Jun 2005)
> 
> # Masked due to constant security bugs. 
> 
> Can it be made more clear that you shouldn't use it?! 
> ...

 Unlikely.

----------

## Carlo

 *Nijinski wrote:*   

> Odd to see that the users aren't allowed the convenience of using it through portage yet the official forum that you are posting this recommendation in is running it.

 

This existence of this board and the decision of the developers who care for webapp stuff, not to support phpBB any longer because of the never ending cycle of vulnerabilties do not relate. You can call that unfortunate if you want to, but at least unless someone steps up to care for phpBB, their decision stands. And when you have a look at the CVE list, it's quite understandable.

----------

## wjholden

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *Nijinski wrote:*   Odd to see that the users aren't allowed the convenience of using it through portage yet the official forum that you are posting this recommendation in is running it. 
> 
> This existence of this board and the decision of the developers who care for webapp stuff, not to support phpBB any longer because of the never ending cycle of vulnerabilties do not relate. You can call that unfortunate if you want to, but at least unless someone steps up to care for phpBB, their decision stands. And when you have a look at the CVE list, it's quite understandable.

 

I second that.  From what I read, phpBB was too much work to support without sufficient developer interest.  If anyone feels like maintaining phpBB ebuilds and patches for Portage I am sure the developers would be more than happy to work with you.

----------

## Nijinski

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *Nijinski wrote:*   Odd to see that the users aren't allowed the convenience of using it through portage yet the official forum that you are posting this recommendation in is running it. 
> 
> This existence of this board and the decision of the developers who care for webapp stuff, not to support phpBB any longer because of the never ending cycle of vulnerabilties do not relate. You can call that unfortunate if you want to, but at least unless someone steps up to care for phpBB, their decision stands. And when you have a look at the CVE list, it's quite understandable.

 

My apologies, I hadn't realised it was quite that bad for vulnerabilities.

Anyone have any experience of http://www.simplemachines.org/index.php as a forum ?

I think I should be dropping phpBB as well by the look of it.

----------

## jamapii

CVE list

Many of them are for PHPBB modifications.

----------

## Monkeh

Indeed, rather a lot of them are. A forum I've worked on for the last year or so (and been a member of for more than two years) has used phpBB for years on end, and only one single time has it been exploited in any way. Was a rather serious way however... Typo in sessions.php went unnoticed from initial 2.0 release until 2.0.12.. I also run two small forums with it with no security issues as of yet. As long as you keep it updated (update it the moment you notice a new version is out..), it's not a problem.

----------

## msimonc

The quality of these pages is excellent.

Me wonder: if phpBB is not now supported, how is it that the current rev: 2.0.20

is up to date on Gentoo yet looks to have been released 

by www.phpbb.com less than 2 months ago?  

phpBB is integrated with Zen-Cart, which is me reason to use it.

Thanx

----------

## Monkeh

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *trondert wrote:*   # Aaron Walker <ka0ttic@gentoo.org> (30 Jun 2005)
> 
> # Masked due to constant security bugs. 
> 
> Can it be made more clear that you shouldn't use it?!

 

Plenty of others use it. I work on a reasonably large forum (with plenty of enemies) which has been using it for 3-4 years now. Only once have we been hacked, and it was the night before we patched. As long as you keep up to date, it REALLY isn't a problem.

----------

## trossachs

I've installed phpBB manually and have been using it for over a year. 

Due to some probs I decided to emerge the Gentoo version and start a fresh install for one of my forums. Does anyone have any "Gentoo docs" of how to configure this app as I am used to downloading the files manually and working on them in that way?

----------

